# Does this look like a pure Husky?



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

What is he?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I see Husky Shepherd myself


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I see Husky Shepherd myself


Hi, I was told Husky - Labrador when I got him 5 years ago, do you think that's possible? Most people do say shepherd as well!

I'd love to find out for sure, I'm so curious, I love this guy  I brought him out last night in a wide open field covered by a good foot of snow and - 25 - 35 celcius temp with a high artic wind, I froze my butt but he loved it, never saw him that happy, kept shoving his head in the snow, running and jumping around like he was having the time of his life..........He weights 65-70lbs max, but he looks taller than a pure husky I think.

In the first pic he's lifting his paw, he does that when he wants me to bring him in, he even fakes he's trembling, he hates the backyard but goes nuts in parks and wide open areas, that's how I know he's faking lol.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

I see no lab at all but there is something else besides husky. May be gsd. Very pretty !


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmmm...he could be an Alaskan Husky. Although they're pretty rare. Otherwise I'd probably agree with everyone else husky and some shepherd.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Seeing as you live in canada an Alaskan Husky would be a very big posibility. Alaskan Huskys are the product of dog sledding popularity and the farther north you go the more popular dog sledding becomes. Alsakan Huskies are basicaly mutts that are bred for the purpose of Dog Sledding, they are not purebreds and they can come in any color and usually fall between 30 and 80 pounds. They are usually a mix of northern "husky" type dogs with sporting breeds.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I was gonna say he looks like your basic sledding mix. I didn't know there was a name for it. So, sure, Alaskan Husky is my guess as well.


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Guys thx a lot for replying!

Saying it could be an Alaskan Husky is a huge surprise to me. I will read up on that breed some more. When I say Cmon Cmon Boy, he starts running ina jumpin motion as if he's pulling on something, I think I'm going to get a sled and put my nephew on it.

Please look at my album if you have a second, I have around 30 pictures in there, maybe you can see more details. 

Alaskan Husky! I like the sound of that!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Easywolf said:


> Guys thx for replying a lot!
> 
> Saying it could be an Alaskan Husky is a huge surprise to me. I will read up on that breed some more. When I say Cmon Cmon Boy, he starts running ina jumpin motion as if he's pulling on something, I think I'm going to get a sled and put my nephew on it.
> 
> ...


Like stated, Alsakan huskies are not a breed they are a mix. So whatever you read about them may be compleatly different from your dog. For example these dogs are all Alaskan Huskies but notice how different they all look, it's because they are all mixed with different breeds but are all bred specifically to pull a sled.


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd say Alaskan Husky, but if you wanted to know a more specific breed, I'd say he's probably a mix with Husky and Shepherd.


----------



## Easywolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Guys thx again, after looking here as well http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/alaskanhusky.htm , not sure why they write breed, anyhow, after reading the description and looking at some of those pictures, I can definitely see the difference between a Siberian and an "Alaskan". Very cool, thx guys! and girls!


----------

